# Karick Lake / Hurricane Lake / Bear Lake



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Any good reports from the lakes? Is the water still in the upper 80s?


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Anynone..Anyone..


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

fished karick 3 days in a row, a week ago fridy........ lost a monster friday evening around 6:20. she hit a lipless crank so i kept my rod tip low to keep her from jumping. she never jumped, but shook the hook anyway about 6 feet from the boat! i was ready to break somethin........ ended up with 6 friday, went with a buddy sat., got 17. went for 2 1/2 hrs sunday, got 8. probly 10 keepers amongst all 3 days. no bigguns xcept for the hoss on friday. all hit tricks & lipless...........


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I havent fished those lakes in awhile, so I cant say, but you might get more responses in the Q & A section. This section is for reports.


----------

